# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  USING  SQL Server  back End for MS ACCESS Database Front End

## FMKA

Gents,

i Have data base (MS ACCESS) that will work in home server with more than 250 Users  the Size is 84,816 Kb but this will increase to achieve  1 GB i did not finish the project yet  

to Avoid  data  Rupture  I Want to use  SQL Server for Back end  will reside into the server  and front End  linked to each computer  what kind of SQL server Product can I Use  and how much does Cost to buy  is there a free down load or a trial  please i need your help

----------


## skhanal

You can download SQL Server Express from Microsoft, it is free.

----------


## FMKA

> You can download SQL Server Express from Microsoft, it is free.


I did it but i do not find the functions  have a look what i have

----------


## skhanal

What function are you looking for?. SQL Management Studio is the tool you have to use to access SQL Express database. It does not provide query or reporting interface like Access, but you can still use Access as front end and SQL Express as backend to store the data.

You need to transfer all your tables from Access to SQL Express using Import wizard in Management studio then create links to those tables in Access.

----------


## FMKA

> What function are you looking for?. SQL Management Studio is the tool you have to use to access SQL Express database. It does not provide query or reporting interface like Access, but you can still use Access as front end and SQL Express as backend to store the data.
> 
> You need to transfer all your tables from Access to SQL Express using Import wizard in Management studio then create links to those tables in Access.



Thanks, Bro  but is not Available

----------


## Island1

You can build your functions in MSSQL Server.

Did you examine the upsizing tools?

Bill

----------


## FMKA

> You can build your functions in MSSQL Server.
> 
> Did you examine the upsizing tools?
> 
> Bill



Bill

I selected  sql management studio.  what do you say ?

----------


## rmiao

Sqlexpress doesn't have data imput tool, should use access' upsizing tool like Bill said.

----------


## FMKA

> Sqlexpress doesn't have data imput tool, should use access' upsizing tool like Bill said.



What about  SQL Server Import Export Wizard  is not good

----------


## rmiao

Not available on express I believe.

----------


## FMKA

> Not available on express I believe.


is available  I downloaded  MS SQL Express 2008  the tool is there too that i am using 

thanks

----------


## rmiao

What's the issue then? You can use vb script in access to query sql tables.

----------

